

My Song Got Played On Pandora 1 Million Times and All I Got Was $16.89 - robg
http://thetrichordist.com/2013/06/24/my-song-got-played-on-pandora-1-million-times-and-all-i-got-was-16-89-less-than-what-i-make-from-a-single-t-shirt-sale/

======
bdfh42
I think we have seen this post before - if not then one with a similar
complaint.

The key issue is that $16.89 is way more than the royalty for a single "play"
on a radio station - where there may have been more than 1 million listeners.

If I buy the complainant's CD - I pay (by indirect means) a royalty - but I
can play that CD a great many times.

Strikes me that the new channels for music pay better rates than any of the
traditional models.

